
Experience in a combined product and engineering org? - stackdestroyer
Anyone work in an org that has a combined product and engineering team? That&#x27;s to say that there is no discrete product and engineering leadership, and that they all roll up into the same structure.<p>I have been working in such an org for a while now and it&#x27;s my first time ever seeing or working in one, and I am starting to have my doubts about the scheme. Mainly it seems as though there is no clear engineering or technology thought leadership and I worry very deeply that it is harming the long term prospects of the org, and possibly the company.<p>Any experience in such a combined org would be supremely helpful, particularly if you&#x27;ve been in one that has worked well and been successful.
======
angelhack2014
I 'm working in similar org structure. I think the outcome of such
organization produces mediocre results as lack of focus for both engineering
and product leadership. It is highly unlikely to have someone / leadership
organization that have multiple disciplines for both engineering and product
leadership and able to maintain healthy conflicts for both roles

